# ESB price change recently?



## bond-007 (7 Feb 2009)

Has there been a price change recently? My latest ESB bill has 2 different prices for each tariff. I am domestic nightsaver btw.


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2009)

Yes, price changes from Jan 1st 2009


----------



## bond-007 (7 Feb 2009)

I assume it went up again?

How do they work out which units were used in January as opposed to December?


----------



## slayer91 (8 Feb 2009)

no, it went down by a small amount


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2009)

The unit price went up, but there's an adjustment payment (sort of a rebate) which applies to biills after 31st Jan so bottom line may go down depending on usage.


----------



## SLS (8 Feb 2009)

Here you go..

http://www.cer.ie/GetAttachment.aspx?id=4625fcb6-9265-40e8-b584-66c4dde6895d


----------



## bond-007 (8 Feb 2009)

That don't make a lick of sense in all fairness.


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2009)

Here's a link to some info I posted last month about the decrease/increase!

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=785420&postcount=4


----------

